# weight limits for six flags theme park/waterpark nj?



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2009)

i know no one here takes me seriously anymore but srsly bear with me, this is no joke:

i'm sure this has been asked a billion times but i really don't feel like searching...

so, what's the deal with being fat and rollercoasters? i think i'm going this weekend. you have all seen me. i know i don't look as big as i am, but that's because i haven't really posted any pictures of my butt. it seriously sticks out so far/ takes up most of any seat that i have to sit further than most people (not sure if i'm saying this right? do you get what i mean?) and my belly is starting to rest in my lap these days. no i don't have measurements, but my weight has been fluctuating all summer from 280-290 annnnnd i think i am going to six flags this weekend.

just wondering if anyone can share some stories pleeease i wanna know what i'm up against, i haven't been to any amusement park in years


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay I haven't been to the one you're talking about but there's a six flags like 45 minutes from my house.. I haven't been in awhile but when I was about 275 and 5'7" and an apple and I could fit in everything I tried fairly comfortably. I think the biggest problem is if you carry a lot of weight in your belly, since that's where the bar goes but since you don't I don't think you'll have as many issues. Honestly, I always try to scope out the line to see if there's any fatties getting off the ride first.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay I haven't been to the one you're talking about but there's a six flags like 45 minutes from my house.. I haven't been in awhile but when I was about 275 and 5'7" and an apple and I could fit in everything I tried fairly comfortably. I think the biggest problem is if you carry a lot of weight in your belly, since that's where the bar goes but since you don't I don't think you'll have as many issues. Honestly, I always try to scope out the line to see if there's any fatties getting off the ride first.



ahh yes thanks for the tip. i just remember when i was younger and idk how big i was but most rollercoaster seats were ridiculously tight and i would have a hard time getting the bar to close over my thighs?? i think i will be okay, i might not even ride any coasters since i'm a ginorm baby but i may hit up the log flume!

thanks againn


----------



## Weeze (Aug 5, 2009)

yessss log flumes 
actually, any log flums i've been on haven't had any sort of lap bar either

and i'm kinda.. funny shaped, but i've had more problems with bars on my thighs than on my belly, and if something has to go over my chest, forget it 

log flume is also what i call my vagina.


----------



## Red (Aug 5, 2009)

Oooh I wrote a thread about this a while back as I wanted to check out Six Flags when I came to NJ...it's shut the day I had pencilled in so that solves that for me but a few people replied with useful information. Hope it helps (I'm a similar shape/weight to you and I SO know how you feel).

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61042


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 5, 2009)

I trouble with a lot of the rides at Great Adventures when I was last around this size (330 or so). I'm a lot more narrow on bottom, but had trouble with seat belts/bars across my lap. I haven't been there in years, so things probably have changed quite a bit.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2009)

Red said:


> Oooh I wrote a thread about this a while back as I wanted to check out Six Flags when I came to NJ...it's shut the day I had pencilled in so that solves that for me but a few people replied with useful information. Hope it helps (I'm a similar shape/weight to you and I SO know how you feel).
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61042



thanks so much for that link!!! tester seats sound awesome. okay...i think i'm in pretty good shape here.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2009)

krismiss said:


> yessss log flumes
> actually, any log flums i've been on haven't had any sort of lap bar either
> 
> and i'm kinda.. funny shaped, but i've had more problems with bars on my thighs than on my belly, and if something has to go over my chest, forget it
> ...



yeah that's why log flume is the best... water + no lap bar or anything. also i totally didn't notice your white text til i quoted and lollllll


----------



## Tooz (Aug 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay I haven't been to the one you're talking about but there's a six flags like 45 minutes from my house.. I haven't been in awhile but when I was about 275 and 5'7" and an apple and I could fit in everything I tried fairly comfortably. I think the biggest problem is if you carry a lot of weight in your belly, since that's where the bar goes but since you don't I don't think you'll have as many issues. Honestly, I always try to scope out the line to see if there's any fatties getting off the ride first.



DARIEN LAKE?! Ohhh I miss WNY


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tooz said:


> DARIEN LAKE?! Ohhh I miss WNY



YES! haha. I go there all the time for concerts still but rarely for the park itself.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 6, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> YES! haha. I go there all the time for concerts still but rarely for the park itself.



I like the watah park. ekjfbne I miss WNY. Darien Lake...located near ~scenic~ Attica.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I like the watah park. ekjfbne I miss WNY. Darien Lake...located near ~scenic~ Attica.



Haha, yeah. The waterpark is pretty nice.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 10, 2009)

okay i just had to tell you guys.

i went on rolling thunder and seriously had to squeeze. the lap bar almost didn't close over my belly and i almost got stuck in there. so after that i refused to go on any other coasters. i went on the log flume with my bf and he has super long legs and i was literally crammed in there and all up on him because they sat us with a family of three. idk man. thank god i got in for free (my boyfriend's band was playing) because that place is just a serious shithole. aside from not being able to do anything, everything is incredibly expensive.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, amusement parks are always ridiculously expensive. I can't believe they made you sit with a family of three.. they usually let each group have their own log.. cuz like how awkward to be like all up on the other people.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry you had such a horrible time, Troub! I know how amusement parks can be.

My cousin works in the Logistic department for Disney in Orlando. If he wasn't able to get me in for free, I defintely wouldn't go.

A cup of coke is like...$6. A freakin' cup.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

This is why everyone needs to come to Pittsburgh and go to Kennywood with me. I'm over 350 and I wrote everything I wanted to (including 3 coasters multiple times). =D


----------



## Weeze (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm not really a coaster person, but as far as like, going somewhere with your friends and feeling like you're "wasting" 60 bucks for an admission ticket, if you're ANYWHERE near north-central-ish PA, make the trip to Knoebel's in elysburg. they're awesome because you don't pay for admission, just any rides and food and stuff. Aaaaand if you wanna take a trip they have their own campground, and if you can't get in there, there's lake glory like, right across the road. there's plenty of camping  

ALSO. Speaking of food... they were featured as like, the number one place for amusement park food on this food network special I saw like, a week ago.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> i'm not really a coaster person, but as far as like, going somewhere with your friends and feeling like you're "wasting" 60 bucks for an admission ticket, if you're ANYWHERE near north-central-ish PA, make the trip to Knoebel's in elysburg. they're awesome because you don't pay for admission, just any rides and food and stuff. Aaaaand if you wanna take a trip they have their own campground, and if you can't get in there, there's lake glory like, right across the road. there's plenty of camping
> 
> ALSO. Speaking of food... they were featured as like, the number one place for amusement park food on this food network special I saw like, a week ago.



That's kinda cool. I wish there was an amusement park near here like that because my friends always want me to go with them and I truly don't mind waiting for them to go on the rides I don't want to go on (nearly everything) but it's SUCH a waste of like 30 bucks for me to get in because I hardly ride anything. I'm just not a big ride person.. anything too high, too fast or upside down is a no go for me now. I used to be a little braver but no thanks anymore. Like, teacups and log flume, here I come. Everything else.. ehhh:/


----------



## intraultra (Aug 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> i'm not really a coaster person, but as far as like, going somewhere with your friends and feeling like you're "wasting" 60 bucks for an admission ticket, if you're ANYWHERE near north-central-ish PA, make the trip to Knoebel's in elysburg. they're awesome because you don't pay for admission, just any rides and food and stuff. Aaaaand if you wanna take a trip they have their own campground, and if you can't get in there, there's lake glory like, right across the road. there's plenty of camping
> 
> ALSO. Speaking of food... they were featured as like, the number one place for amusement park food on this food network special I saw like, a week ago.



I was just at Knoebel's a couple weeks ago  I wish I would have tried the rides. We mainly stayed in the area with the kiddie rides since I was with my nephews, though. Also, oh my god the cabins are scary. I guess I had never seen a real rustic cabin before. I would rather sleep in a tent. The food was good, however, and while I didn't eat it, everyone else raved about the hoagie pizza (which was on the food network special).


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 23, 2009)

*I am not a BBW but I am a born-and-raised Jersey girl (atleast until I went down South for college) and I used to LOVE, LOVE, LOVE going to Great Adventure in Jackson, NJ!

I am a total roller coaster junkie and I can say that everytime I've gone, I always see big people getting on the ALL rides. I always see big people in lines for the roller coasters and they always seem to have had a good time when we get off. I've never seen a big person turned away.

Now last May, my school took our middle schoolers to Six Flags of America in Maryland. That place not only SUCKS, but I was on TWO DIFFERENT roller coasters where two different people couldn't fit in the seating things. In both cases, the seatbelt and the over head thingy wouldn't close. One of the people, a guy, didn't even look all that big - like 250-275. Basically, I don't recommend that park to anyone- regardless of size.*


----------



## MadeFA (Sep 26, 2010)

In an ironic turn of events, after returning from More Flags, More Fun I must note that I was speaking to a staff member about this very issue out of complete curiosity. He said either the 3rd or 5th row of Bizzaro has a larger seat to accomodate certain "body dimensions". Additionally, even though I am not a large guy, due to height and long legs I was almost not able to go on El Toro (I had to take my sneakers off). 


I think the BEST bet at any park, to save anyone a trip up what could be needless stairs, is to check the "test" seats located at the beginning of each ride.


On a side night, Universal Studios Orlando offers at least one bigger seat on all of its coasters.


----------



## SoftSarah (Nov 16, 2010)

oh man, I will never forget my six flags trip back a few years ago. One of my best friends who is smaller than me, about 270 lbs went to get on a rollar coaster, and I didn't want to ride that one, but still waited in line with her and her son and daughter (who was too short anyways) and her daughter and I were going to just walk back down... Well thank GOD i didn't decide to go on, they were not able to lock the ride down on her belly! She was sooo embarrassed!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 16, 2010)

SoftSarah said:


> oh man, I will never forget my six flags trip back a few years ago. One of my best friends who is smaller than me, about 270 lbs went to get on a rollar coaster, and I didn't want to ride that one, but still waited in line with her and her son and daughter (who was too short anyways) and her daughter and I were going to just walk back down... Well thank GOD i didn't decide to go on, they were not able to lock the ride down on her belly! She was sooo embarrassed!



that is like my nightmare. poor girl . . . i am not a huge rollercoaster person for this very reason. you dont even have to be big, but if you have certain large proportions, like a belly or a butt, it can be super embarrassing! I feel for her!


----------



## Caine (Nov 23, 2010)

Reminds me of a time I was at Disneyland and waiting to get on Space Mountain, there was this huge guy trying to get in, and was probably about 400 or so, anyways, took the crews 20 minutes to help him, I felt bad for the guy.
Just wanting to ride the attraction, and all that embaressment not to mention needing both seats, but they helped him in, without the need for the lap bar, just took a little sliding in


----------

